# Male rider "injury"



## Boggart (May 19, 2012)

Hello folks. Since everyone here is showing their scars and wounds, I might as well ask if any of you happened the same thing. I was riding for the first time, almost a month ago.The jumpy horse and an uncomfortable saddle, coupled with my total lack of any previous riding skills, made so that I accidentally squashed my "nuts" while the horse was trotting (as I was a complete beginner, I was bouncing inconsolably during the trot; the canter was lovely though). Now the thing is, they occasionally hurt from time to time, only a mild pain. I'm a bit worried as it's almost a month now. 

Also, I'd really appreciate tips on how to avoid this and to know whether it's serious or not.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW, I'm impressed that you trotted and cantered on your first ride:shock:, especially with the two veg having been compressed a little.

Being a woman I can only laugh, I mean sympathize, not a problem I have.....knockersaplenty getting out of control, that's my area of expertise.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm with Golden Horse  getting your bra caught on saddle horns... Yeah XP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boggart (May 19, 2012)

Well, I lied a bit, by missing some details. To clarify, I rode two times, in two consecutive days. First day, the horse was tied with a rope my girlfriend held, after some time she let me ride free, then I trotted a bit (it's when the accident happened).
The second day we trotted, and cantered over a field and through the forest(have to say, canter is way more smoother than trotting).
So I didn't cantered the first day


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Second day, still good  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

That's a fast progression to cantering! I had my sixth lesson today and we're still trotting. I asked when I could canter and they smiled and said it would be awhile. A girl can dream, right?

Hope your nuts feel better. I rode a different horse today and his saddle was different from the horse's that I usually ride. My junk is mighty sore this afternoon, so I feel your pain!


----------



## Boggart (May 19, 2012)

My girlfriend said I'm a lucky basterd, considering I'm cantering on the second lesson. She is my instructor and I can say she is a wonderful and knowledgeable instructor. I didn't had any problems aside from my own stupidity. I still need to learn to not jump around when trotting. As for soreness, my upper legs, inner side, were sore as they never were before. I felt like I was walking on springs, rather than my legs.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

You may could try posting trot. Some people find it difficult, it came naturally to me though. It may help 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

1. Don't wear boxers! Wear something that keeps everything together.
2. Keep everything 'straight' and not under you.
3. Learn how to do the sitting trot / rising trot.
4. If your nuts are still hurting after a month, talk to a Doctor.


----------



## Boggart (May 19, 2012)

@LovesMyDunnBoy: I have a book that tells me how to both do posting and sitting trot but I thought I was "oh, so smart", and didn't even read the theory on it. I did read it after riding though. In 2 weeks I'll try trotting again. Wish me luck!

@jinxremoving:
1. I was wearing lose underwear and cargo pants (you can fit two people in them :lol
2. I was sitting straight. If anything, I was, from time to time leaning back to balance myself, no way I was leaning forward
3. Work in progress... I hope that by the 4th-5th ride I can at least do posting trot
4. They do, not constantly though. Just from time to time and it's not very painful, like I've been hit. Like a reminder of my ignorance for wearing lose fitting clothes. I will make an appointment to a doctor, just in case


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Go to a doctor immediately. After he/she clears you then wear tighter underwear and jeans.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That's not laughable, that's your family jewels there man. I would have gotten it checked out weeks ago. 

Go to a doctor, as iridehorses said.

I don't care if you cantered your first lesson or your 5th lesson.. that's not relevant. What IS relevant is you've had pain for over a month now. That's serious.

Hopefully you've okay.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Sky! For a chick you are aweseomely SUPER sympathetic to a dude issue, I'm impressed...maybe you missed your calling, and should go into nursing!! :lol:

(We nurses are always on the "prowl", scoping out the eleven other people in the world that are actually capable of caring about stuff that doesn't directly effect them and theoretically, never could; then we RECRUIT them into nursing!! HAHA)--true for this situation, as I doubt you will wake up anytime soon having grown a "pair"!! Hehe...

Boggart, I definitely have to agree with Sky and others here advising "Go to the doc!" The, um, "nuts" are fairly "unbreakable", so more than likely everything is 100% A-Ok! Perhaps though the soreness is something else entirely, and the riding just "stirred the pot" so to speak...Definitely worth a check up...Let us know _that you are fine_ when you get back...

By the way...what a LUCKY dude you are to have a woman who is a great riding instructor! Wow, I would love it if my husband had been some huge horse fanatic when we met...we probably would not have waited the whole THREE months before moving in together! fftopic: Okay, sorry, back to yer "junk"...:wink:

As stated, probably just residual "ouchiness" but worth a check up. Next time you will be SUPER prepared! 

Best of luck to you!!! ~~Tammy~~


----------



## Boggart (May 19, 2012)

Thank you, all of you, for your support. Sky, I read your story and you have all my sympathy and I'm really sorry about what happened in your past.

@Back2Horsebackoes your husband rides too?


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

I am not showing my boyfriend this thread...convinced him last night to take a lesson at my barn!! About time too, I'm always complaining that he never takes an interest in my hobbies...shocked he picked this one to try. He will be none too pleased to think of his frank n' beans being squashed, so mum's the word on that one.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry about your junk...you're a good egg for learning to ride for your sweetie. Got any brothers?


----------



## Boggart (May 19, 2012)

I got two sisters. One of them rode a few times, though it wasn't a continuous activity for her.

EDIT: regarding what I said about Sky, I'm sorry. I got you mixed up with AnalisaParalyzer. Really sorry, again


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

As the 'woman' in question.. I'm not even a certified riding instructor or anything. I just happen to own a horse and to love teaching and we'll see eventually if I know enough to get him to be a good rider.. I'll gladly take you guys pics and videos when we get there, lol. (And if it turns out kids are out of the question for us, we'll all know who to blame.)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh dear, let's hope it's not THAT serious, Jierda. And no blame goes to anyone. Accidents happen.



Boggart said:


> I got two sisters. One of them rode a few times, though it wasn't a continuous activity for her.
> 
> EDIT: regarding what I said about Sky, I'm sorry. I got you mixed up with AnalisaParalyzer. Really sorry, again


Yeah I was gonna say, I don't need nor want sympathy 

But yeah you gotta take care of yourself, man!

And it's okay, lol.


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh dear, let's hope it's not THAT serious, Jierda. And no blame goes to anyone. Accidents happen.


They don't if you don't get on a horse in the first place.. Guess who made that happen? I don't think it's that serious, but I'll be subjecting him to a number of bareback and stirrupless lessons, so it just might be later, lol.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Jierda said:


> They don't if you don't get on a horse in the first place.. Guess who made that happen? I don't think it's that serious, but I'll be subjecting him to a number of bareback and stirrupless lessons, so it just might be later, lol.


I would buy the man a gaited horse. They are less apt to crush his parts.


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

Celeste said:


> I would buy the man a gaited horse. They are less apt to crush his parts.


Ha, he wishes (and so do I, if only I had the money to just buy a horse). I only have a horse because I have a grandmother who loves horses and wanted to buy one with me. I don't have any other horses for him to learn on, so it's either this, nothing, or paying for expensive lessons (and money is a bit of a problem for now).


----------



## Boggart (May 19, 2012)

So that's what have you been planning all along! You want to geld me!


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

Boggart said:


> So that's what have you been planning all along! You want to geld me!


Oh, ****, I've been discovered :/


----------



## Horseboy (May 21, 2012)

Well I think this post is rather nuts pardon then pun, I think you should not have your girlfriend as your trainer(that might be a conflict of interest) I think this post is bogus to be honest, just feel that your are looking to be funny. You said you had an ill fitting saddle, if it fit you wrong then I am sure it did not fit the horses right, and if so why did your girlfriend not know that she is a trainer. Good luck with that wow


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

Horseboy said:


> Well I think this post is rather nuts pardon then pun, I think you should not have your girlfriend as your trainer(that might be a conflict of interest) I think this post is bogus to be honest, just feel that your are looking to be funny. You said you had an ill fitting saddle, if it fit you wrong then I am sure it did not fit the horses right, and if so why did your girlfriend not know that she is a trainer. Good luck with that wow


Well, thanks for that very intelligent addition to this thread. Obviously you did not read all the posts and if you did, you did not read very well. As said girlfriend, I am not a trainer, I own one horse, but I have read a lot, tried a lot, and worked a lot with my horse, and I have simply offered my boyfriend to teach him what I know. Therefore, I will be an instructor in the literal sense of the word (I'll be instructing), but I'm not a riding instructor.

The post wasn't meant to be pointless, maybe the thread after it did kind of go there, but what do you care?

Then back to your ability to read previous posts - there was no ill-fitting saddle, just not a super comfortable saddle, and the reason I couldn't do anything about it was because we went on a trail ride on horses owned by the hotel where we were staying at the moment, and believe me, I did my best to pick out the best tack possible for those horses before we got on (the people there were very nice and good-willing, just not super knowledgeable, and available tack was limited). I'll also have you know we switched horses the second day and I came to find out what a madly bumpy trot that horse had, amplified by the fact we were on the trail and the horse was excited.


----------



## Horseboy (May 21, 2012)

Do as you will lol, I guess that was you "busting my balls lol" Have a wonderful day dear......


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

lol at the fight. This thread was a ball to read (sorry had a joke at your expense). I got an incredibly good kick outta what sky said, seriously i laughed out loud. I really hope your body parts are recovering or youve seen a doctor and good luck teaching him.. All the guys I know that ride catch on really quickly to barebacking, even if it hurts them more theyve always been such naturals! Thankyou for this post. It gave me my first laugh for today(its 10:15pm at night). And goodluck!


----------



## Boggart (May 19, 2012)

Took some time today and went to my family doctor. Seems I'm as healthy as a stallion (since we use puns in every post). 

Also, this thread seems to had fulfilled its purpose. Thanks all of you for turning it into something funny. Cheers!


----------

